# Freihofer's Joins Ryley's Run As A Main Sponsor



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I have never heard of them, but I live in the west. What FANTASTIC news Donna!!! This is so exciting! Ryley's Run is certain to gain national attention. This is monumental. GREAT work!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, they have a great Web site! We love Boboli! This is wonderful news, Donna. I can't wait to meet those who will attend the run in June!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Kimm said:


> We love Boboli!


Do they make Boboli?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I just went to their website.... Even out on the west coast, we know what Boboli is.....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

They make lots of products! I think GWB does anyway.

Freihofer's Official Website - Home Page


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Mmmmmm... first muffins...now more baked goods....mmmmmmm

Maybe I better start training for the run instead of the walk?

Seriously...That's great news Donna! It's so exciting that these sponsors are getting on board!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

This is the kind of sponsor/suppot that will allow the Race to take on a national stage and become really, really successful. Way to go Donna!!!!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

how great. i need to send them an email letting them know i'll now buy their bread instead of Arnolds because they are supporting this race.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Another great surprise Donna...... its to bad I cant make it this year to sample there products...:uhoh: :uhoh: Maybe be next year....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Faith's mommy said:


> how great. i need to send them an email letting them know i'll now buy their bread instead of Arnolds because they are supporting this race.


Patty, that is just the kind of thing that will spark more interest for sure there. Once they hear that, I think it will bring even more people from there. Thank you so much.


----------

